
Fake UI - vmorgulis
http://fakeui.tumblr.com/
======
LeoNatan25
I almost wish there was a HollywoodUI© Linux distro, where all the movie and
TV show cliches are actually true. Need to log in? "Crack 256-bit encrypted
password by randomly bashing on the keyboard for 60 seconds". Some text
scrolls in the command line? "Brrrt" sounds (per character!). Window moving?
"Bzzzt" sounds. Need to open some folder? 3D world opens where you need to
navigate from folder to folder in a tron-like world. Need to ping an IP? Write
VB GUI Interface. etc.

~~~
walrus01
[http://hackertyper.com/](http://hackertyper.com/)

------
CodyReichert
So I guess my theory is: They make their own UI's to avoid showing copyrighted
material -- and would it be fair to say that it's not important enough (to the
plot) to hire an expert web designer, so they end up with something like what
we see here?

~~~
kcorbitt
Typically if you do a closeup of a computer screen in a movie/TV there's a
specific action the user is performing or message they've received that is
important to the plot. You want that message to be big and obvious enough that
in the 1.5 seconds of footage of the screen, it's obvious to an engaged
watcher what is being done. Real UIs rarely make one thing so much huger than
everything else on the screen that it will immediately draw attention as fast
as the film needs you to, so they make up their own.

------
Pulce
UI from Moon is not fake, it's sci-fi! :) Uhm... and it's not UI! btw, great
movie.

ah, if HAL was IBM... GERTY is... ??? Apple? Linux?...

------
pavel_lishin
If you like this, you might also enjoy the SciFi Interfaces blog, which
analyzes actual interfaces used in SciFi films and TV shows, and rates them
based on usability, likelyhood, etc:
[http://www.scifiinterfaces.com/](http://www.scifiinterfaces.com/)

------
vmorgulis
I stole the link from this interesting post on the subject:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11827005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11827005)

------
throwaway2016a
Silicon Valley on HBO often shows real UIs.

What's interesting is that one episode in Season 1 was using Jenkins (a
continuous integration tool) and they took the logo and name but made a new UI
that was simpler with a giant progress bar. My guess on the reason is that
showing the full Jenkins UI wouldn't allow casual TV viewers to grok it quick
enough.

